# Salary Guidelines for Big 4 in Tax



## mustafasyeduk (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I am in the process of negotiating/accepting an offer for a role out in the UAE and I have been given a conditional offer this morning from one of the Big 4 Accounting firms in Dubai/Abu Dhabi. The role is in Consulting (Indirect Tax domain). My background has been in Consulting with over 9 years of experience and currently at Management level. Unfortunately I don't think the offer I have received is competitive based on what I have been reading on this forum. I get the impression the company is "low balling" me. I think its important to mention that I am married with two young daughters (8 months and 2 years).

Here is what they have offered:

Title: Indirect Tax Manager
Location: Dubai/Abu Dhabi
Monthly salary package:
Basic 17,500
Housing 8,000
Transportation 1,500 
Total (AED) 27,000

Would anyone be kind enough to provide me their thoughts on this and what my baseline salary expectations should be? What should I negotiate towards? From what I have read on the forum, it appears that Big 4 are quite tight when it comes to negotiations due to their rigid pay grade structure.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

